# Not successful shooting :)



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Moro :wave:

Too many videos here with perfect shooting, so let's add one with less successful.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, I like your set up. .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, you still smacked the heck out of that match ... a kill shot on game, for sure.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Well, maybe you shouldn't have licked the match before you tried to light it. Great shooting nonetheless!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Thanks for sharing, I like your set up. .


Thanks Tag 

It works quite nice.



Charles said:


> Well, you still smacked the heck out of that match ... a kill shot on game, for sure.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Maybe I should put rabbit to that box 



spacepilot said:


> Well, maybe you shouldn't have licked the match before you tried to light it. Great shooting nonetheless!


My hands are so dry and its easier to handle moist matchstick 

Thanks spacepilot


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's still some nice shootn. Awesome catch box!


----------



## James Carpenter (Nov 13, 2016)

That's the level I'm hoping for- I'd be happy. Nice shooting.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> That's still some nice shootn. Awesome catch box!


Thanks 

It is made of an old speaker box.



James Carpenter said:


> That's the level I'm hoping for- I'd be happy. Nice shooting.


Thanks James 

Suitable slingshot model and bandset just for You and a lot of shooting. That's it :thumbsup:


----------

